# Empire State Honey Producers Association Summer Picnic



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

View attachment 2739
Twenty six years after Graduating from OSU/ATI, Wooster, Ohio, Jim Tew and I got to see each other and remember ancient history we shared. I'm the one who graduated, not Jim. He was my Professor. In case you don't know Dr. "Jim, just call me Jim" Tew, he's the one on the right. Humble, down to earth, earthy, clever, a good story teller, entertaining yet informative, he speaks from the hip, no notes, telling storys on himself which connect to almost any beekeepers experience one time or another. If you ever have a chance to see him in person, to hear him speak, you won't be sorry. I was privelidged to have classes w/ him a number of times a week for two years, back when we were both much younger and I much thinner and less grey. lol


----------

